# Rabbits won't drink water?



## vanillabun (Jul 20, 2016)

I got my two bunnies (3 months old male and 2 months old unknown) three days ago, and three days ago I filled the water bottle and until now it seems like the water level hasn't changed. I tried giving them a bowl as well, but they don't seem to drink from it either.

I'm not a rabbit expert, I only used to have bunnies way back when I was a toddler and I also briefly worked with rabbits while being a zoo keeper, but they seem to show no signs of dehydration and they look healthy.

I've been feeding them lots of vegetables rich with water though, like cocumbers and peppers, could it be that they just don't feel thirsty because they have been getting all their water from the veggies I gave them?

They came from a caring and reliable breeder, and they're young and healthy, why would this happen?


----------



## JBun (Jul 20, 2016)

Since you are feeding a lot of veggies, that can explain it. Especially the cucumber as it has a high water content. A rabbit won't eat well or at all, and will lose weight(or even starve) if it isn't getting enough water. As long as they are eating well, and are continuing to gain weight and aren't skinny, then they are getting enough water and food from their diet. 

I had a rabbit that had to be on a high amount of leafy greens for a time and she never drank water during this period because she was getting all the needed fluids from her greens.

Something to be aware of is that if your buns weren't used to eating veggies before you got them, that a sudden introduction of too much of a new food can sometimes cause digestive upset. As long as you aren't seeing mushy poop and they continue to eat well, you are probably fine with what you are currently feeding them. In the future though, I would suggest always introducing any new food(besides grass hays) one at a time and starting with a small amount to make sure it doesn't cause gas or mushy poop. If all seems ok then you can gradually start to increase the amount each day.


----------



## vanillabun (Jul 21, 2016)

JBun said:


> Since you are feeding a lot of veggies, that can explain it. Especially the cucumber as it has a high water content. A rabbit won't eat well or at all, and will lose weight(or even starve) if it isn't getting enough water. As long as they are eating well, and are continuing to gain weight and aren't skinny, then they are getting enough water and food from their diet.
> 
> I had a rabbit that had to be on a high amount of leafy greens for a time and she never drank water during this period because she was getting all the needed fluids from her greens.
> 
> Something to be aware of is that if your buns weren't used to eating veggies before you got them, that a sudden introduction of too much of a new food can sometimes cause digestive upset. As long as you aren't seeing mushy poop and they continue to eat well, you are probably fine with what you are currently feeding them. In the future though, I would suggest always introducing any new food(besides grass hays) one at a time and starting with a small amount to make sure it doesn't cause gas or mushy poop. If all seems ok then you can gradually start to increase the amount each day.



their poop is fine, and their previous owner fed them tons of veggies so it's nothing new! thank you!


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jul 21, 2016)

What is the definition of the poop is fine? If you are not feeding hay, I don't see how they could be normal size. Feeding hay and cutting back on the vegies will increase water consumption.


----------



## Thumperina (Jul 22, 2016)

edwinf8936 said:


> If you are not feeding hay, I don't see how they could be normal size. Feeding hay and cutting back on the veggies will increase water consumption.


that's only easy to say.
My rabbits eat no hay, they eat veggies and grass in the yard - and drink no water. Occasionally some would nibble on hay, but very rare. 
One of them had to be kept indoors when she was sick, where there was no grass available. I brought her grass from the yard, she had hay - she was ignoring them all. Finally, her poop became very small (she was depressed about staying indoors and ate very little veggies) and I got seriously concerned, but fortunately our vet said it was OK to let her out again so that she could eat her grass. 
I just want to say, that breaking eating habits isn't easy. My rabbits are stubborn and won't eat at all if I try to feed them not the way they are used to. And with rabbits being very sensitive creatures, I am not sure if I want to test who is more stubborn. 

But honestly, I was also surprised to read about cucumbers and peppers being a good part of what they are fed.


----------



## Preitler (Jul 24, 2016)

Just give them access to hay, they will eat it if they need it. Hay is not something they eat much in nature, grass is the the much better, fresher and natural alternative when available. 

Also, veggies as a main part of their diet, is not what their digestion and teeth evolved for, very little fiber, I feed 90% forage, grass and weeds, and whatever they find in the garden, and some pellets as treats. Hay, twigs and some veggies in winter. 

Mine, too, drink close to nothing all summer long.

Changing their diet takes some time, mine ignore veggies the first week or so in winter.


----------



## vanillabun (Jul 26, 2016)

oh, I feed them hay, pellets as well, the vegetables aren't a big part of their diet, they mostly eat their pellets and hay, I just give them veggies (mostly cucumber) as treats


----------

